# Murray 26" identification



## eddy2dice (Aug 13, 2014)

Hi guys thanks for accepting me to a great forum.
I've just bought an old murray 26" bike (see pics) on ebay, a late 1950s catalog I've found suggests its a strato-flite but I'm struggling to make sense of the frame numbers under the bb.
They are in 3 rows and read:- "MOT-W" on next line "24x50" and the last line is "277612" 
If a one has any info or dates etc it would be much appreciated.
Also I'm looking for a tank that will fit this bike (doesn't have to be factory as long as it fits) the gap is approx 21" x 3" at its tallest.
Many thanks, Ed


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Aug 16, 2014)

Mot-w = 1957.


----------

